# Stand against the disbandment of BSP!



## AS4

Every signature helps.

Sign the Petition


----------



## EUPD377

AS4 said:


> Every signature helps.
> 
> Sign the Petition


I signed. I'm sure my North Carolina ass doesn't mean anything, but it's the least I can do.


----------



## FTH

Do you have to be Boston resident to sign?


----------



## AS4

FTH said:


> Do you have to be Boston resident to sign?


No sir, anybody can sign. The more the merrier! 2,500 signatures in less than 24 hours!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I signed, but to be honest, this statement, "Boston School police officers are unarmed; meaning they cannot pose an in-house safety risk to our students..." made me squirm a bit essentially implying that if they were armed, they WOULD pose a risk. But I do honor the courage this woman is showing in even presenting a defense of the School Police.


----------



## AS4

Kilvinsky said:


> I signed, but to be honest, this statement, "Boston School police officers are unarmed; meaning they cannot pose an in-house safety risk to our students..." made me squirm a bit essentially implying that if they were armed, they WOULD pose a risk. But I do honor the courage this woman is showing in even presenting a defense of the School Police.


Good point, but what can you expect when it was written by a civilian I suppose...


----------



## k12kop

It's an honest heartfelt statement. It's good IMO


----------



## FTH

I’m still shaking thinking about Sandy Hook shooting! I am deeply grateful for all safety measures our local police implemented. They reassured parents that at any given moment police will get to school in 2 min 30 sec or less. Grateful for countless hours police spent talking to students, keeping in touch with parents, teaching substance prevention, responding to medical emergencies. Schools are kind of a different universe and a community within a community. Honestly, this will be a tremendous loss for the schools. Those relationships take time to develop and should not be taken for granted.


----------

